# It's Our 3 month-aversary today!



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess the title says it all. Today Oct 14th marks three months I have officially had this little PITA:grin2:. I simply love her. Even though I sometimes question how and why did this happen...lol, so here's some pics


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww!What a sweetieHope she's feeling better these days.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She obviously understands what life is all about - taking time to smell the flowers, being silly, and not being afraid to play! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww... I love these photos. She looks so happy and content. Lil knows she has a home and someone to care for and love her and she is obviously enjoying every minute.:smile2:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She knows she's finally Home!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

She looks so happy, with eyes full of wonder. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

Greats pics! Congrats!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Pretty Lil looks great and so happy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lil looks so happy ,relaxed and home. Congratulations to you both.


----------

